# My SS check was deposited early!



## Geezerette (Oct 18, 2021)

First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Saturday was the 16th...Sunday was the 17th. So, your check wasn't early. If anything, it was late !


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 18, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


Mine always shows up a few days early... but has the "pending" tag. Best I can understand, the bank is notified it is on the way, but not actually credited to the account until the due day... or the 20th.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


it's the 18th today so your cheque was 3 days late in fact...


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 18, 2021)

Ever since the pandemic started, my check has been coming in about three to five days early. Maybe they are doing this for people who may be struggling financially and need their check ASAP?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2021)

You said  '3rd Wednesday' cycle   ..  that's the 20th this month.  Like mentioned above,  maybe it's in pending mode.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 18, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> You said  '3rd Wednesday' ..  that's the 20th this month.  Like mentioned above,  maybe it's in pending mode.


There are still folks that receive their checks by snail mail, whether the 1st of the month or 3rd Wednesday. When the check hits the mail, the bank receives notice of pending deposit. The bank is not supposed to credit the check or direct deposit until the due date, which means direct deposit is listed as "pending". It has been that way for years.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 18, 2021)

*ooops, I put the wrong date.*Should have been 10/20 that it was due.
Got a prompt email explanation from the bank just now tho. 
Bank decided to make the funds available early to the recipient as soon as they get the “Pending” notice.
I don’t think that few days early will make any difference to my budgeting tho. What I wish SSA would do is make it on a definite date because with the current system we end up having to budget for a 5 week month every so often.
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2021)

Our direct deposit has never come early, but I don't think I'd be concerned as long as the funds were available.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 18, 2021)

My check is to go into my checking on the third of the month. If the third is on a Saturday or Sunday it's deposited on Friday...like this month it was depostied on the 1st of October.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 18, 2021)

Ditto.  ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

My Aunt who is on a pension gets her payments early when there is a public holiday.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 23, 2021)

Sometimes, like yesterday, I see my SS deposit early as pending but this is the first time it's showing 5 days early. My deposit is scheduled for 10/27.

@Tish I get a state pension and if the 1st falls on a weekend or holiday, we get the deposits the day before. So about three times a year, there are months with two deposits and months with no deposits. Of course December is always one of the 2 deposit months.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 23, 2021)

I have a direct deposit on the 3rd of each month.  If the 3rd falls on Saturday or Sunday it will be deposited the Friday before.  Sometimes on the 1st.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 25, 2021)

The deposits have changed at many banks ..we used to get the funds from ss the 2nd wed of the month ….the funds now show every month available the Monday before the wed


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Knight (Oct 25, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


Happens routinely for us especially if the deposit date is on a weekend.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 27, 2021)

We are seeing it has nothing to do with weekends as it some banks have agreed to release the funds sooner .

evidently the banks actually have been seeing our deposits coming in teo days sooner but holding them before posting , like the 2nd wed of the month as ss posts .

but now they are releasing it and posting it sooner at some banks.. it is called early paycheck 

https://www.capitalone.com/bank/early-paycheck/


----------



## Knight (Oct 27, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> We are seeing it has nothing to do with weekends as it some banks have agreed to release the funds sooner .
> 
> evidently the banks actually have been seeing our deposits coming in teo days sooner but holding them before posting , like the 2nd wed of the month as ss posts .
> 
> ...


Unless using a credit union instead of a bank can be different. I really don't know, what I do know is that there are times when the direct deposit date falls on a weekend, the deposit is made before the weekend.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2021)

Credit unions can be different


----------



## Maria10611 (Sep 26, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?



I'm on a 4th Wednesday cycle, so I should get paid this week on Wednesday, however, I got paid early (last week).  First time for me too!


----------



## Lynne (Oct 25, 2022)

My sister and I have been getting our SS deposited the Friday before the due date on Wednesday.for almost a year now. We are on the third Wednesday of the month. We also have a credit union bank.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 25, 2022)

II have been getting my SS deposited in my bank for over 20 years..  Its deposited on the third of the month every month.  The only time its deposited early is when the 3rd is on a Sunday or Friday or on a Holiday.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 26, 2022)

Here in Canada with direct deposit, everyone in the country gets their Canada Pension and Old Age Pension deposited on the 28th of the month. JimB.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 27, 2022)

Here is a list of banks taking part in the early pay day program , which is why some of us are getting our checks two days earlier

https://www.businessinsider.com/personal-finance/bank-accounts-early-direct-deposit


----------



## crawfordrl (Nov 12, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


Happened to me last month and again this month. I asked my bank and they knew nothing.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 12, 2022)

crawfordrl said:


> Happened to me last month and again this month. I asked my bank and they knew nothing.


Just google the bank …I bet it says they are taking part in the early pay day program ..more and more banks are signing on for it …the employees have no idea about it.

the bank is fronting certain kinds of deposits two days early interest free as a perk to get customers to use their direct deposit


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> My SS check was deposited early!


Early is ok, what I want though is more often!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Early is ok, what I want though is more often!


Yes, yes

More, and more often


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 12, 2022)

its been over a year since I first posted about it and I still don’t “spend” any of it until that actual 3rd Wednesday. But I’ve got one of those 5 week gaps coming from 11/16 to 12/21. When the dust settles from the election I think I’ll finally contact my congressperson about it.


----------



## KathyMac (Nov 28, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> First time ever! Was checking my bank acct on line and there it was, direct deposited this weekend. Wasn’t due till 10/15..Never had this happen before. I’m on a 3rd Wednesday cycle. I called the bank customer service and “ due to an unusually high volume of calls” couldn’t get through after very long waits on hold. So I sent an email to that service, might get reply tomorrow if I’m lucky
> Anyone else ever had that happen or hear about it happening to any one you know?


Both my SS check (4th wk) and my husband's SS check came early, by 3 or 4 days, in both Oct and Nov.  Today I received my retirement (TX State) check 3 days early.  I would certainly like to know why.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2022)

KathyMac said:


> Both my SS check (4th wk) and my husband's SS check came early, by 3 or 4 days, in both Oct and Nov.  Today I received my retirement (TX State) check 3 days early.  I would certainly like to know why.


Who cares as long as you "got'em"...lol.


----------



## C50 (Nov 29, 2022)

I must be in the minority because I rarely check to see if and when my check was deposited.  I was the same way while I was working, once I became salaried I knew what the amount would be and just assumed it would be deposited when it should.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2022)

$150.00 free...2 days left...open up a $50 Fidelity account, ends Dec. 2. You have 
14 days to fund it and just have to leave it in the acct for 90 days.

https://www.fidelity.com/go/special-offer/holiday


----------

